# More Brute Problems



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok guys i could really use a hand here all the info on this site has been great by the way.Ok so I took the brute out water riding and the rest of the day she just ran terrible sputtering hesitating just running plain rough..Got her home and now she wont start:thinking: (I have had this problem before and unplugged and cleaned electrical connections..plugs..etc..with no luck let her sit a week then she ran fine?)

2008 Brute Force 750
MIMB Snorkels
29.5 outlaws
2" HL Lift


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

What year is it? Fill your sig out. It will help us help you.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Dielectric grease everything


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

What you got. Bike and mods.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Info please...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet it's electrical.... Dielectric grease on everything should solve the problem.. depending on the year model, and if it's snorkeled or not...


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry guys its a 2008 Brute Force 750,MIMB Snorkels,29.5 Outlaws,2"HL Lift..
I have cleaned and dielectric greased everything..still no luck even threw some gas down throttle body which in the past has helped still no luck i have never had a problem with it not getting fire but i need to check that any other ideas?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you hear the fuel pump kick on when you turn on they key?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Try swapping the four relays around that are mounted under the seat to the rear. I've had a similar problem before and it was one of my relays was getting wet inside the plug.

All four are the same so i will not hurt to just switch them around and see if it helps.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well tryed swapping relays around cleaned all electrical connections still no luck..if it was a fuel problem wouldnt it fire up if i poured gas down the throttle boddy? Because I have tryed this and it just turns and turns wont start?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you pulled a plug wire off and checked to see if its firing?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea hey metal man sorry if its a dumb question but what is the best what to check this unplug boot and stick screw driver in boot to check for fire?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i pull the front plug out since it's easy to do stick it in the boot then touch the plug to the engine while it's turned over.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Either will do but like phreebsd stated it better to pull the plug its self. If you are not getting fire to the plug then check with the screw driver. That way you will know if its the plug or plug wire/coil bad.

You may have to clean the plug if its fouled.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so now Iam more confused I unplugged spark plug boots to check for fire couldnt really see anything other than the rear one shocked the crap out of me...lol...the weird thing is if I leave the spark plug boots just barely hanging onto plug it fires up runs bad but fires up when i seat boot all the way onto plug it wont start?:thinking:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wth. bad wires likely, check the other(coil) end of the wires for good connectivity also


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep make sure they not come out but i think on these they are attached to the coil. not like a car where you plugin.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Separate the plug wire and boot. It will twist off like a screw so unplug it from the plug and turn the boot and pull the wire out of the boot. Set the boot aside and take the wire and hold it close to the plug and turn the bike over. You will see it arc if it's live.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i found this out the hard way. I pulled the wire out of the boot one time trying to change the plugs. Scared the crap out of me.I though i had torn up the plug wire and was getting ready to go riding the next morning. Done quick search and found out it was not a problem.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I found it out after I floated my bike out of a pond with all four tires pointing toward the sky. I had too much dielectric grease in there I guess. Then I ripped the boot n half trying to get it off. I need a new boot but just greased that one real good for the ride. Anyone have an aftermarket boot number? Babbits it 20 bucks plus 15 to ship. That's crazy.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey masher i have 2 whole plug wires if u need a boot i will bring u one


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Great, I've got one on order but it won't be in till next week. I can give it back when mine comes in. I tested out my dielectric grease job in the pond yesterday and it didn't die after 45 min underwater. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i got in the tool box , i'll hook ya up sat when u get there


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think i figured it out guys this bike is possessed..lolz..well i got spark..disconnected plug boot cleaned and even cut wire back a bit as recommended by dealersgip but still no luck..weird thing is as i loosen front plug boot it trys to start?.. Wouldnt bike still start if i disconnected 1 plug so basically 1 cylinder? 2 bad coils? I dont know guys gonna drink a beer and think about it..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i cranked mine up and forgot to plug front wire on plug , it ran real funny but it did run. go to the auto parts store and buy a cheap plug wire for a car cut it to length and see if it will run better. i have both my wires run with 8mm accel yellow jackets


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok this just get weirder and weirder i took a blow dryer and dryed out any moisture coil may have had in it bike started but runs only while i hold gas and runs very rough i just happened to notice some a little burning coming from under fuse box i pushed down on fuse box holder and bike backfired and died started back up pressed down on fuse box holder did same thing iam wondering if the wire that runs to my fuel pump is shorting out thought i read on here of someone else having the same problem?:thinking:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Check the wires under the block. One may be almost rusted through because of the poor design and water trap they sit on top of. Be ready with some inline fuses.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea that is a bad spot for water to stand and rust your wires out, i was thinking about drilling a small hole under the fuse box so water does not stay there, but i have yet to do it might be a good idea though


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I ready to pull my hair out after further investigation I have determined that I definetly have spark..I did find a few wires on relays and fuel pump fuse that were coroded that i fixed..still no luck..i definetly hear the fuel pump kicking on every time I try and start bike..could the pump just not be pumping enough? If I throw some gas down throttle body that should determine if its a fuel problem right..if it was fuel related wouldnt the fi light come on?running out of ideas here?:aargh4:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a service manual for your brute?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes sirr..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried the self diagnose section yet?

It might not work but i'm running out of ideas. It could be one of a dozen sensors that might have went bad. This might help narrow down the problem area.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea I have tryed the self diagnosis in the past...wasnt very successful...will any hand held meter work or does it have to be a special one?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like i was wrong. After taking a closer look you do have to have a special tester.....that sux


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea..well if any one has any other ideas that would be great if not appreciate all the help..will keep u posted


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Question..I disconnected the hose from the fuel pump to the injectors and tested fuel pump i would say i had about a one foot stream..I was told it should be around 10 foot stream?:thinking:Any truth to this and if it was not sufficient would that keep it from running or just make it run bad?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That doesn't sound right. That would be quite a bit of pressure.


----------



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

*wake up to the king*

i think i figured out your problem after reading all your threads i figured out that you drive a brute force...... you need to wake up and get a king Quad and some breakfast from burger king.....lmfao, Ill come over there in the morning and try to help you out i have a ohm meter continuity and volt meter i got all the metering you can ever want just going to need your manul to check your componints for the right ohm level to see if they are all working hopefully it shows how to do it in your manul i know how to work the meter but not to good with ohms!

Does any one here know how to test different components with a ohm meter ??????????????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the only tester you need is a needle type volt meter. electronic wont do cause you have to watch the flicks of the needle.

upon key on it should pressurize the fuel rail to 
and deliver x AMOUNT of fuel in 3 seconds *
Amount of Fuel Flow​Standard: 50 mL (1.7 US oz.) or more for 3 seconds
*


----------

